# Best shampoo?



## BenC1985 (Jun 18, 2013)

Currently using Dodo juice born to be mild. But want something in a bigger bottle for same sort of money. I love the born to be mild but find for the size of the bottle its pretty expensive.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Bilt hamber auto wash? I paid around 11 quid and you only need 5ml per wash , does around 60 washes


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Just some of my thoughts:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=363239


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Koch chemie nano magic shampoo is very good imo.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

The best shampoo is whichever one you've squirted into the bucket.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Head and Shoulders is really good:thumb:


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

Car Chem 1:1900


----------



## Choppy (Aug 8, 2013)

Envy car care shampoo for me


----------



## obelix1 (Jun 14, 2015)

maybe you should have a look here :

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=363239


----------



## davidcraggs (Aug 1, 2007)

I find Gtechniq GWash very similar to BTBM and is available is gallon (US) size


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Wolf's white satin shampoo FTW :thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=194133
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=369023

Tried quite a few, but keep coming back to this one
CarChem's 1900:1 comes a close 2nd mind ...

BUT this Detailing malarchy is a bit subjective :lol:


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

Using zymol at the minute and love the coconut smell!!!


----------



## Subc (May 30, 2008)

I think in all the ones I have tried over30 years, Duragloss has to be No1 by a margin its cleaning ability, lubricity and fly killing ability was amazing.


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Carchem 1:1900


----------



## Paul7189 (Nov 11, 2015)

Bilt Hamber has won auto express best shampoo three years in a row now. Its non scented with no additives - just a shampoo designed to do the job. and a 300ml bottle will last upto 60 washes!


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Another vote for Car Chem. 

Gonz.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Used most of them and can't say any haven't done the job.
Preferences are-
AG BSC
3M Car Soap


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

2 litres into a 5l tub of auto finesse lather and had no problems here


----------



## Miggyt (Oct 19, 2015)

Loving purple velvet by autobrite direct at the moment


----------



## iRyan (Sep 24, 2013)

I've recently been using Adam's car shampoo and i love it! Probably going to be sticking with it now. Also works great as a snow foam!


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Bristle Hound said:


> Wolf's white satin shampoo FTW :thumb:
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=194133
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=369023
> ...


This ^ :thumb:


----------



## C-Max (Oct 1, 2015)

Miggyt said:


> Loving purple velvet by autobrite direct at the moment


Same here. Lovely smell and seems to tick all the boxes.


----------



## Puglife (Nov 6, 2015)

Been through quite a few now, but Britemax Clean Max is my favourite so far. Foams well and only need a little!


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Autobrite Banana Gloss is one of the best IMO. Never seems to get mentioned on here though. I also use Garry Deans perfect shampoo but this is no longer available in the UK apparently.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Nick-ST said:


> Autobrite Banana Gloss is one of the best IMO. Never seems to get mentioned on here though. I also use Garry Deans perfect shampoo but this is no longer available in the UK apparently.


Banana Gloss is a great shampoo!
Funny how Angelwax shampoo is exactly the same as BG??

Gonz.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

great gonzo said:


> Banana Gloss is a great shampoo!
> Funny how Angelwax shampoo is exactly the same as BG??
> 
> Gonz.


It is isn't it


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Angelwax is cheaper and original. Lol

Gonz.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I'll vote for Angelwax shampoo ... Great value for money, until I have to go to the sweet shop to buy foam bananas lol


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

Wolf chemicals white satin


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Another for car chem 1900-1, it's great stuff


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

White Satin or DODO born to be mild. BTBM just edges it for me.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

There are not many shampoos out there I haven't tried.

Car chem 1900:1 
Britemax clean max
Gyeon bathe

They are the only shampoos I use nothing out there beats them imo, if you asked me to pick one out of those 3, I genuinely couldn't.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Scrim-1- said:


> There are not many shampoos out there I haven't tried.
> 
> Car chem 1900:1
> Britemax clean max
> ...


Told you carchem was awesome!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Hereisphilly said:


> Told you carchem was awesome!


Aye, you was right.

It's just crazy good and cheap too!


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Right, that seals it for me, getting car chem when my cwg runs out. Just not sure what flavour to get!


----------



## obelix1 (Jun 14, 2015)

Scrim-1- said:


> There are not many shampoos out there I haven't tried.
> 
> Car chem 1900:1
> Britemax clean max
> ...


Use car Chem and Gyeon bath myself great products but find Zaino Z7 the best shampoo I used just a very expensive when you see the dilution rate .


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

obelix1 said:


> Use car Chem and Gyeon bath myself great products but find Zaino Z7 the best shampoo I used just a very expensive when you see the dilution rate .


Z7 just didn't do it for me unfortunately.


----------



## GreenyR (Oct 26, 2011)

Big fan of Adams shampoo this end.


----------



## -Ash-ST (May 15, 2013)

Meguiars gold class is good but I got a free sample of britemax shampoo from waxstock courtesy of shop n shine. Really good product and I've been impressed with more from their range tbf


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Just been on the 50cal site and managed to buy 5ltr of tracer high gloss shampoo for £19.99 before the offer ran out,usually £29.99
Amazing stuff.
Spoke to David and he told me they have offers on every day until the 21st listed on facebook daily.


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

Just received some BTBM in the post today - I have come full circle with this product :lol:

Cant wait to get using it again :car:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I used to love BTBM but it's so expensive. Sour Power is equally as good. 

Gonz.


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Haven't used a lot of different ones although I have been impressed by Bilt Hamber's Auto-wash. It feels well lubricated on the surface, cleans really well and I have previously paid as little as £8.95 for a bottle. Have also used this on my matte black Triumph bike as it contains no glossing agents etc.

If I am doing a basic maintenance wash and nothing else, I sometimes use Autoglym's Shampoo Conditioner which contains a little wax. One of the reasons I use this is that it 2.5 litres can often be bought for as little as £11.

I have some Auto Finesse Lather and Meguiars NXT that I am yet to try.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

great gonzo said:


> *I used to love BTBM but it's so expensive.* Sour Power is equally as good.
> 
> Gonz.


Didn't think it was that bad. About 12ml's in 10 litres, a small 250ml bottle will do 20 washes:thumb:


----------



## Crackers (Mar 31, 2011)

I've just finished my bottle of white satin which I loved, looking on here car chem gets rave reviews so I've just ordered some


----------



## mikster (Jan 4, 2016)

great gonzo said:


> I used to love BTBM but it's so expensive. Sour Power is equally as good.
> 
> Gonz.


BTBM is one of my favorites too....:thumb:


----------



## Jcwminiadventures (Dec 3, 2011)

As my minis carbon collective treated I got recommended gyeon bathe+ but that was until I tried the kochi chemie I won & wow. They both looked clean to naked eye & this will b the time when they b the dirtest they'd b for me  
The pics speak for themselves


----------

